# What is Tyson Chandler's Acutal Wingspan



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

Before June's NBA Draft, in which Chandler was selected 2nd overall, one Western Conference player personnel director said, "I think Tyson Chandler is the best player (in the draft). He's 7-foot. He's got like a 9-FOOT WINGSPAN. It's incredible. He runs like a deer, has the ability to handle the ball, take it from the wing, pull up and shoot jump shots."http://www.nba.com/bulls/mailbox/chandler_transcript_011106.html

Thats a LIE

Tyson Chandler measured out at 6'11" without shoes. His wingspan was 7'2". He's close to a normal human being, whose wingspan is fairly close to his heighthttp://www.uncbasketball.com/stories/070800_nike.shtml
and Tyson CHandler is not 7-2 maybe 7-0


----------



## Sicky Dimpkins (May 28, 2002)

Actually, contrary to popular belief; Tyson Chandler is human. He has no wings. Shocking but true.


----------

